# Yanmar EX450 Backhoe Attachments



## MJHull (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello all I was wondering if anyone knew what is available for a backhoe attachment compatibility for my 2013 EX450. Looked thru forum but did not see much and dealers are little help. Thanks all.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think a Yanmar CB 85 or a Cub Cadet CB 85 would be a perfect fit. 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/2/0/7204-yanmar-ex450-attachments.html

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/3/8/6383-cub-cadet-ex450-attachments.html

Here's some specifications that would allow you to ball park an aftermarket unit like a Woods, or whatever.
https://www.yanmar.com/us/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Ex450_SellSheet.pdf


----------



## MJHull (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you for the links I will dig into this more.


----------

